# Auslagerungsdatei schädlich für SSD



## Markus007 (13. Dezember 2018)

*Auslagerungsdatei schädlich für SSD*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe beruflich gerade eine Schulung bei zum Thema TPL (Parallelprogramming mit .NET) und man kann sagen, dass der Dozent etwas von PCs versteht.

Er brachte beim Thema Performanceoptimierung den Rat, bei genügend Hauptspeicher (größer/gleich 16 GB) die Auslagerungsdatei komplett abzuschalten.
Das Problem ist nicht so sehr die Größe der Datei, wie in einem anderen Thread hier besprochen, sondern, dass Windows permanent am Rumoptimieren ist,
also Teile aus dem Speicher auslagert, Bereiche zusammenfasst und defragmentiert, etc, was zu ständigen Schreibzugriffen auf das Laufwerk führt.

Besonders schön ist das zu erkennen, wenn man am PC gerade gar nichts macht und trotzdem  ständig die HDD-LED blinkt.

Ist nun, wie bei mir, die Auslagerungsdatei auf der System SSD  ( Samsung 960 EVO MZ-V6E500BW) dann werde durch diese Rumschreiberei die SSD über Gebühr verschlissen.
Die Zahl der Schreibzyklen ist schließlich begrenzt.

Meine Frage ist nun: Ich habe 32 GB (4 Riegel Gskill F4-3000C15Q-32GTZR ) im Rechner.
Das sollte für die meisten Anwendungen locker reichen.
Ist es hier nicht sinnvoll, ganz auf die Auslagerungsdatei zu verzichten?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Malkolm (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei schädlich für SSD*

Dem normalen Anwender kann es ziemlich egal sein, ob die maximale Zahl an Schreibzyklen nach 150 Jahren, oder nach 120 Jahren erreicht ist. 
Schau doch einfach mal die Smart-Werte deiner SSD an, dann kannst du selbst am besten beurteilen ob das für dein Nutzungsverhalten eine valide Option ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei schädlich für SSD*



Markus007 schrieb:


> Ist es hier nicht sinnvoll, ganz auf die Auslagerungsdatei zu verzichten?


Man kann sie weglassen, aber einige ältere Programme funktionieren nicht ohne.

Bei mir steht sie auf 1GB und es gibt keinerlei Fehler auf der SSD.


----------



## XT1024 (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei schädlich für SSD*

Ahhh, SSD-Hokuspokus reloaded. Ich dachte der Kuchen wäre endlich gegessen... 

Wie viele Experten haben die Auslagerungsdatei abgeschaltet und sich irgendwann hier ausgeheult, weil Spiel XY zu wenig RAM meldete oder so ähnlich?
Ich meine bei einem CoD der letzten 5 Jahre war das mal *genau* so. Eine verkleinerte Auslagerungsdatei ist auch nicht besser, wenn die an irgendwas herumspielen weil sie irgendwo mal davon gelesen haben und im Problemfall dann selbst nicht darauf kommen. 


Gegen Hokuspokus hilft CDI, ein Kopf und Taschenrechner.
Mir ist eh sch$%&/egal, wie ich auf durchschnittl. 1,4 GB/h NAND writes (Host writes sind sogar nur bei 0,67 GB/h) Schreiblast komme.




Markus007 schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist nun: Ich habe 32 GB (...) im Rechner.
> Das sollte für die meisten Anwendungen locker reichen.
> Ist es hier nicht sinnvoll, ganz auf die Auslagerungsdatei zu verzichten?


Ja, ich bin total altmodisch aber probier's halt einfach aus. Ich meine... 

Meine steht schon ewig auf 16-4096 (ohne Diskussionen) und jedes Mal, wenn ich mal nachgesehen hatte, war sie gerade bei 16 MB.


----------



## HisN (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei schädlich für SSD*

Wenn Du Angst um Deine SSD hast, dann pack mehr Speicher in den Rechner.
Wird die Auslagerungsdatei weniger genutzt.
Aktuelle SSDs sind für unglaublich viele Schreibvorgänge ausgelegt. Sie halten genau so lange wie HDDs. Benutzt sie einfach ganz normal. 
Das was Dein Dozent da erzählt stammt aus den Anfangszeiten der SSD.
Zeig ihm doch die Langzeittests, die mit den SSDs gemacht worden sind. Bevor die abgenippelt sind, haben sie PETABYTEWEISE Daten geschrieben. Die Auslagerungsdatei ist dabei nur ein ganz kleiner Fisch.


SSD-Langzeittest beendet: Exitus bei 9,1 Petabyte |
    heise online

Dein Dozent soll mal rechnen wie lange sein Rechner für 9 Petabyte auf der SSD rumschreiben müsste.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei schädlich für SSD*

...ganz abgesehen davon das Windows, wenn es auslagern muß, auch bei abgeschalteter Auslagerungsdatei auslagert, dann halt in temporären Dateien.


----------



## tobse2056 (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei schädlich für SSD*

Oder manche Programme oder Spiele abstürzen wenn keine Auslagerungsdatei vorhanden ist.


----------



## Pu244 (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei schädlich für SSD*

Kann man machen, allerdings stürzt die Software wahllos ab, sobald die 32 GB voll sind.

Über den Sinn und Unsinn gibt es verschiedene Ansichten. Tatsache ist, dass 19nm TLC Flash (wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann ist der dort verbaut) 2700 Schreibzyklen aushält, also gut 1,3 Petabyte, bevor er kaputtgeht. Wenn du im Samsungtool ansiehst, wieviel davon schon genutzt wurde (unter total Bytes written), dann ist das (vermutlich) erstaunlich wenig. Bei meiner Samsung 850 Evo sind es, nach einem halben Jahr, 2,3TB und ich bin einer anspruchsvollen Nutzer. Vermutlich wird die SSD irgendwann außer Dienst gestellt, weit vor den 2700 Zyklen. Von daher ist es noch Unsinn die Auslagerungsdatei zu deaktivieren, du wirst dir damit nur Probleme einhandeln, ohne dass du davon einen Nutzen hast.

Mit den schlechteren QLC Laufwerken und immer kleineren Strukturgrößen, könnte sich das irgendwann mal ändern, wobei der Trend zu größeren SSDs das teilweise wieder kompensiert.

Es ist ein psychologisches Problem, momentane SSDs sind deutlich langlebiger als HDDs, doch die haben eine Begrenzte Haltbarkeit, von der wir wissen, HDDs gehen einfach so kaputt, deshalb kümmert einen das erst, wenn sie im Nirwana sind (und die Daten am besten noch mitnehmen). Ich bin davor auch nicht gefeit, ich habe der 850 EVo den Vorzug gegenüber der 860 EVO gegeben, weil der 40nm TLC Flash ca. 10.000 Schreibzyklen aushält und der 19nm TLC Flash "nur" 2700, brauchen werde ich das vermutlich nie.



Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> ...ganz abgesehen davon das Windows, wenn es auslagern muß, auch bei abgeschalteter Auslagerungsdatei auslagert, dann halt in temporären Dateien.



Meines Wissens stürzen die Anwendungen dann ganz einfach solange ab, bis genug RAM frei ist, ausgelagert wird dann wirklich nichts (wäre in dem Fall auch hinsichtlich der Sicherheit problematisch).


----------



## Inzersdorfer (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei schädlich für SSD*

Bei meinem Hinweis gehts ausschließlich um Windows selbst, nicht um Anwendungen.


----------



## Pu244 (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei schädlich für SSD*



Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> Bei meinem Hinweis gehts ausschließlich um Windows selbst, nicht um Anwendungen.



Windows lagert nicht aus, sondern läßt Anwendungen abstürzen, um so an RAM zu kommen. Am Ende stürzt Windows selbst, bzw. Teile davon, ab.


----------

